# Pipe call failed: Bad file descriptor



## bluethundr (May 14, 2012)

Hello FreeBSD

 Lately when I try to install packages on my FreeBSD 8.2 box I get this error:


```
LBSD2# make install config clean
Pipe call failed: Bad file descriptor
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 1184: warning: "/usr/bin/uname -r | /usr/bin/sed -e 's/[-(].*//'" returned non-zero status
Pipe call failed: Bad file descriptor
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2981: warning: "echo 'sendmail.1 mailq.1 sendmail.1 newaliases.1 header_checks.5 body_checks.5 bounce.8 defer.8 bounce.8 trace.8 smtp.8 lmtp.8' | /usr/bin/awk  '{ if (NF % 2 != 0) { print "broken"; exit; }  for (i=1; i<=NF; i++) {  if ($i ~ /^-$/ && i != 1 && i % 2 != 0)  { $i = $(i-2); printf " " $i " "; }  else if ($i ~ /^[^ ]+\.[1-9ln][^. ]*$/ || $i ~ /^\//)  printf " " $i " ";  else  { print "broken"; exit; }  }  }' | /usr/bin/sed -e ' \([^/ ][^ ]*\.\(.\)[^. ]*\ ${MAN\2PREFIX}/$$$${__lang}/man\2/\1.gg' -e 's/ /g' -e 's/MANlPREFIX/MANLPREFIX/g' -e 's/MANnPREFIX/MANNPREFIX/g'" returned non-zero status
Pipe call failed: Bad file descriptor
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 2981: warning: "echo 'sendmail.1 mailq.1 sendmail.1 newaliases.1 header_checks.5 body_checks.5 bounce.8 defer.8 bounce.8 trace.8 smtp.8 lmtp.8' | /usr/bin/awk  '{ if (NF % 2 != 0) { print "broken"; exit; }  for (i=1; i<=NF; i++) {  if ($i ~ /^-$/ && i != 1 && i % 2 != 0)  { $i = $(i-2); printf " " $i " "; }  else if ($i ~ /^[^ ]+\.[1-9ln][^. ]*$/ || $i ~ /^\//)  printf " " $i " ";  else  { print "broken"; exit; }  }  }' | /usr/bin/sed -e ' \([^/ ][^ ]*\.\(.\)[^. ]*\ ${MAN\2PREFIX}/$$$${__lang}/man\2/\1.gg' -e 's/ /g' -e 's/MANlPREFIX/MANLPREFIX/g' -e 's/MANnPREFIX/MANNPREFIX/g'" returned non-zero status
Pipe call failed: Bad file descriptor
*** Error code 2

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix.
```

Seems to happen no matter what port I try and install. Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 14, 2012)

You could try installing a fresh new ports tree before looking at anything else. Something else: the command [cmd=]make install config clean[/cmd] is not very logical. You need the config part before the install part.


----------

